# Who's going to the Coaster ride May 2nd 2010?



## 37fleetwood (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm planning on making it, who else is going to be there?


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 29, 2010)

I be there bringing the cycleplane out for the first run


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2010)

I will be there ----


----------



## old hotrod (Apr 30, 2010)

More than likely, I will be there...duh...like I got somewhere else to be...LOL


----------



## 37fleetwood (May 1, 2010)

Ok guys, I'll see everyone there, I'll be riding my 37 Firestone Fleetwood so come up and say hi if we haven't met.
there was a guy who wanted info on the Twin-Flex bikes, I'll be bringing my book in case you show up.


----------



## Dakind (May 1, 2010)

My daughter and I will be there. We'll be riding Stingrays this time.


----------

